
Lavish Parties, Greedy Pols and Panic Rooms: How the ‘Apple of Pot’ Collapsed - smacktoward
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/05/24/up-in-smoke-marijuana-med-men-249301
======
blendo
Related, Mark Arax is very good on NorCal pot farming and economics:

[http://mark-arax.com/highlands-of-humboldt/](http://mark-arax.com/highlands-
of-humboldt/)

